# Advise on getting her right. (Plytanic)



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

You know me ,,, SE Sport 200 ;-)


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Electric trim tabs would be my choice...


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I can't afford Lenco's now. About the only thing I can really afford is either a hydrofoil, or smart tabs. I;m leaning towards the smart tabs, this way I don't have to drill my new lower unit.

Any thoughts on the Prop? any major advantage one way or the other between a se 200 and smart tabs?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> but I had to run the motor tucked all the way in or it would ventilate


You have a flat bottom hull FC.
That means that turbulence caused by the forward motion of the hull
interacting with the water is causing aeration of the top 2 inches of the water
lying directly under the hull. I ran into the same problem when testing my tunnel.
The top of the blades of a stock prop need to be an inch and a half below the bottom of the hull.
By using a cupped three blade aluminum I was able to regain that inch and a half.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

An aluminum prop can be cupped. Last time I had it done I think it was $65 but that also included a rebuild.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

That's exactly what I was thinking. I busted out my old 3 blade and a ruler to see how far out of wack it was. It's actually not bent as far as I can tell from takeing measurements off of multiple point along the 3 blades. However it does have a good size chip in it, I think I will throw it on just for a test run to see how she does. If it runs better with a 3 blade then I will buy a new one and have it cupped (or buy the yamaha prop that is already cupped). 
Do I need to go up in pitch when cupping, or is it still close enough?


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

Your boat looks great.

Perhaps the prop change will do it? I got an SE 200 on Noettica's rec but have not had the boat in the water yet. They also make a 'sport clip' that allows you to use the SE 200 w/o drilling. 

Lencos would be nice but not really necessary, IMHO.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Don't get a new prop - get that one fixed to the way you want it. If you don't like the way you have it made, then have them make it a different way.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

The sport clip won't fit my motor, I've tried, it's only for 25hp and up. I really don't want to have to drill the motor again if I can avoid it, but will keep it as an option.

As far as getting the prop fixed, I have a friend that just had one fixed, he is not that happy with the results cause when they smoothed the prop it changed the diameter a little and ended up raising his rpm's and lowering his top speed. I'll have to call a shop and talk to them about it, a new prop is only like $60 so I think I might go this route to just start from a clean slate. First I'll have to see how the 3 blade runs.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

anyone know a local shop in the tamps/lakeland area?


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Tampa bay propeller on 41 ... Come down 54 take a left go south where 41 splits take left fork small Industrial park on right shop all the way on end ...

You should call them first ....


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

FC check out Turning Point prop's. Iboats has them for the best price online.  I am very happy with the aluminum prop, it even came with fairly aggressive cupping or so my prop shop said.  The grip is much better than stock, top end didn't change much.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Admiral props in tampa, Its right of gandy, they take care of all the props in the tampa bay area. The guys over there are on top of there game. I have had several props rebuilt over the years by them.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I tested these they do work but are very fragile Hub is hard plastic :-( Solas better prop for the money 






> FC check out Turning Point prop's. Iboats has them for the best price online.  I am very happy with the aluminum prop, it even came with fairly aggressive cupping or so my prop shop said.  The grip is much better than stock, top end didn't change much.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks guys, ?I have a solas right now, it's not bad but if I can buy a genuine yamaha prop that will work I'll go that route as I found they have ones that are cupped from the factory.

Now the question is what to do about pitch? When you cup a prop I know it does something to your RPM's right? I think it cuts them back a 100 or so if I remember? Last time I checked my motor was running about 5450-5500rpm's, my range is 5000-6000rpm's on this motor so I was right in the middle, if I can increase them a little it would be nice.

So should I go down to a 9 pitch prop when cupping, or stick with a 10 pitch like it came from the factory?


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

OK I checked on the solas props, I can't get one for my motor that comes with cupping so that is out. I can get the yamaha prop, but not until tuesday. 
If I want it by then I have to order it by 3 today. So hopefully someone will respond and let me know if I should go with a 9 or 10 pitch?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm running a cupped 9x10 on a merc 9.9, you ought to be able to get away with a 10 pitch easy.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I didn't order it yet, but I guess I could go with a 10" pitch, Thats what I have now, but doesn't cupping make you lose a few hundred rpm's?
I looked into the turning point props and they have one that will fit, but it's $2 more then I can get a yamaha cupped prop for. What would you guys do? I'm still thinking about sticking with the yamaha.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Sorry to derail..


Noettica: Fragile? I chewed almost an inch of each tip grinding through oysters... Dave wtf did you hit?

FC: The Turning Point is a much better prop than my stocker (which is actually made by Solas). The metal is thicker at the hub & thinner at the tip, castings are cleaner, and the prop just "feels" higher quality. I would go with the Turning Point, if you don't like it go to a prop shop for a tune up. And I know TP's can be worked as mine has a proprietary cup on it now.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

What do you mean by a proprietary cup? and was there not enough cup in the stock prop? I'm still trying to decide which one would be better?

A TP rascal, or a factory yammi prop?

Also still need an answer on how cupping effects RPM?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Rpm of an uncupped prop is higher than that of the same pitch prop cupped.
Difference in rpm depends on prop weight, blade surface area and amount of cupping.
But because the prop sits higher on the hull, it's operating in less dense water
(remember my comment on aeration?) so it gets back some of those lost rpms.
Much depends on the final setup of the outboard.

btw, the rascal is a better performing prop than the factory merc.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

FC - a local prop shop has a specific heavy cupping they developed in-house to run on tunnel & shallow water boats here along the Texas coast, so it's Bauman Prop's proprietary cup.  The prop tech told me the cupping was pretty significant to start with but he added more.

Beware though, I lost top end (about 3mph) going to a heavy cup prop but the grip is night & day different.

With the Turning Point Prop expect to see a drop of about 100/200 rpm vs an uncupped prop. They have less lip due to the cupping.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Brett I understand what you are saying, but I was thinking about stepping down in pitch anyway to get higher in the RPM range. If I am going to lose as much as 200RPM then I would be sitting under 5300RPM. My range is 5000-6000 so I'd rather stay towards the middle for best longevity.

Gramps thanks for the info.

I can get the rascal for around $70 so I might go for it. Decisions decisions....


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Well I decided to go for it, I ordered the TP rascal 9x10, hopefully it will come in by the weekend and I can use it then. 

Brett I see you are running the same prop, I'm guessing your load is much lighter and that's why we run the same size?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Very light hull and load FC. Hull and engine together total 325 lbs.
Also, with the prop tips almost at the same level as the top of the tunnel
the blades are operating in extremely aerated water due to the tunnel design.
If I were to lift the engine a 1/4 inch higher, the prop would blow out in a chop or turn.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I just have 2 trips on my turning point hustler, but it's not bad. It didn't fully solve my issue so I think I will soon be lowering the motor a bit. The cupping on it is not as aggressive as I hoped, better then my solas prop and my stocker, but not great.

It's fairly tough though. I smacked a oyster bar by mistake and it barely scratched the paint, then I had to bulldoze my way across a sand bar. It does seem to be a quick prop though. Fully loaded with 2 of us a full cooler and livewell, and heading into the wind with a slight chop I still managed 23.6mph.

Not sure what to do now, I wonder if adding a hydrofoil will help it from blowing out? I was going to go with either another se200 or smarttabs, but if the se200 will help then that would be the obvious choice. Opinions?


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

A little late but...

Tabs will direct more water to the prop but will not have any affect on the cavitation issue. Running an SE2000 or "compression plate" type apparatus will force the water to stay around the prop longer. That's the route I would go.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks, I think my course of action right now will be to first lower the motor a 1/2 - 1" or so and then run it again. After that I'll be buying and installing a SE200 to help with planing and any left over cavitaion issues. This boat would be perfect with a 25-30hp motor, but I'm not giving up my F20.


----------

